# Hyatt Naples



## athena (May 6, 2009)

*Hyatt Naples...*

I might be purchasing (resale of course). I wanted to know how good is the trading power, not that I would'nt be staying there? Also I really wanted Key west (Hyatt) should I wait for one to come along? Or if buying Naples is as good as buying in Key West...
I value your opinions as I am trying to buy my first time share I want to make a good decision. 
For the past few weeks I have been flip flopping so much but after reading on TUG. I have finally nailed it down to either Hyatt or Hilton. with Hyatt having the upper hand.
Anyway thanks for this board and so much info...


----------



## Carmel85 (May 6, 2009)

athena said:


> I might be purchasing (resale of course). I wanted to know how good is the trading power, not that I would'nt be staying there? Also I really wanted Key west (Hyatt) should I wait for one to come along? Or if buying Naples is as good as buying in Key West...
> I value your opinions as I am trying to buy my first time share I want to make a good decision.
> For the past few weeks I have been flip flopping so much but after reading on TUG. I have finally nailed it down to either Hyatt or Hilton. with Hyatt having the upper hand.
> Anyway thanks for this board and so much info...




Athena,

I see you live in Florida, I would personally buy where you think you are going to go and the week you might want to go to every year or every few years.

You can trade to any hyatt if you have enough points I would suggest 1880,2000 or 2200 weeks if you want a 2 bedroom units.

Also when Hyatt starts building new hyatt's  you will need the higher point values.

Remember the MF's are the same for 1100 to 2200 points so buy big you can always fine use for them.

I would read and study Kals site and also you are luck enough to visit some of the resorts and learn the hyatt system before you buy.

Either way buy ONLY resale.


----------



## athena (May 6, 2009)

Thanks, Carmel
Where can I find Kals site?



Carmel85 said:


> Athena,
> 
> I see you live in Florida, I would personally buy where you think you are going to go and the week you might want to go to every year or every few years.
> 
> ...


----------



## alwysonvac (May 6, 2009)

Here's the link to Kal's Hyatt Vacation Club website - http://www.bywindkal.com/HVC.htm
His TUG member name is "kal"

You can find other Hyatt discussions here - http://www.tugbbs.com/forums/forumdisplay.php?f=30


----------



## optimist (May 6, 2009)

*Ebay auction going on now for Key West*

If you are looking for a Hyatt in Key West, there is an auction going on right now on ebay that is going for a fraction of what it should because it is very badly advertised. This happens sometimes, where the person is unsophisticated and doesn't know how to present their ad so no one notices it. It's a week 50 at the Beach House and with four days to go, it's at $565.00!!  It doesn't look like it had a reserve either.

This is the number for it

Item number: 180353643826	(I don't know how to hyperlink on here)

I don't know anything about the seller so caveat emptor as they say.

Good luck!!


----------



## Karen G (May 6, 2009)

athena, I have merged your two threads on this topic. Please do not post duplicate posts in more than one forum. Thanks, Karen G


----------



## bdh (May 6, 2009)

optimist said:


> If you are looking for a Hyatt in Key West, there is an auction going on right now on ebay that is going for a fraction of what it should because it is very badly advertised. It's a week 50 at the Beach House and with four days to go, it's at $565.00!!



That is a really low price - however since that is the lowest Hyatt point value in KW, I'd pass - but that might be just what you're looking for.


----------



## athena (May 7, 2009)

Karen G said:


> athena, I have merged your two threads on this topic. Please do not post duplicate posts in more than one forum. Thanks, Karen G



Sorry about that. Noticed that I had posted in the wrong section...


----------



## athena (May 7, 2009)

optimist said:


> If you are looking for a Hyatt in Key West, there is an auction going on right now on ebay that is going for a fraction of what it should because it is very badly advertised. This happens sometimes, where the person is unsophisticated and doesn't know how to present their ad so no one notices it. It's a week 50 at the Beach House and with four days to go, it's at $565.00!!  It doesn't look like it had a reserve either.
> 
> This is the number for it
> 
> ...



I saw that one but I am a little weary to bid on it as there is really no info about the seller... It might be something great but I think I will pass, looks too good to be true.


----------



## bdh (May 7, 2009)

athena said:


> I saw that one but I am a little weary to bid on it as there is really no info about the seller... It might be something great but I think I will pass, looks too good to be true.



As they say, "don't like the weather, wait a little bit and it will change" - there is now a Ebay listing for a Beach House 1880 week - listing number is 300313253863


----------



## The Conch Man (May 8, 2009)

There is no Hyatt Resort timeshare in Naples, the Hyatt Coconut Plantation Resort is located in Estero on Coconut Road, close to Bonita Springs & the Coconut Mall.      





athena said:


> Is buying Naples as good as buying in Key West...
> I value your opinions as I am trying to buy my first time share I want to make a good decision.


----------



## sullco (May 16, 2009)

Hyatt started out promoting Coconut Plantation as "the Naples Coast", but had so much negative response from people who felt misled that they changed it to Bonita Springs in their ads.  

The reality is that Naples is 17 miles south and in the peak season traffic on the Tamiami Trail can be bad.  However the good news, assuming you like SW Florida style at all, is that the new malls in the area are chock full of the usual high end restaurants, multi-plexes, shopping Meccas, etc.  They are only two minutes away--without exaggeration.

The Fort Myers airport is very very close and so easy to get to and from you could almost do it blindfolded.  With some of the drivers on I-75 people may be trying that.

Hyatt Coconut Plantation is nice in many ways, but is not oceanfront; its single biggest drawback.  Here's hoping it gets finished in the next few years with added amenities to accommodate a full house.  In the meantime, the amenity base is adequate for the owner base.

Just don't think of it as Naples.


----------



## athena (May 17, 2009)

sullco said:


> Hyatt started out promoting Coconut Plantation as "the Naples Coast", but had so much negative response from people who felt misled that they changed it to Bonita Springs in their ads.
> 
> The reality is that Naples is 17 miles south and in the peak season traffic on the Tamiami Trail can be bad.  However the good news, assuming you like SW Florida style at all, is that the new malls in the area are chock full of the usual high end restaurants, multi-plexes, shopping Meccas, etc.  They are only two minutes away--without exaggeration.
> 
> ...




Hi,
Yeah, I researched the area and I live in the Fort Lauderdale so Bonita Springs would be good for us. Believe it or not I am not an ocean person I am a pool person. The only time I love the ocean is at sun set. Hubby loves the ocean though. The kids really don't care. Oh and it will be a pleasure to visit the mall...


----------



## rovitm (May 17, 2009)

My family stayed there about three years ago.  It has an amazing lazy river pool.  We never went to the beach.  Enjoy your stay!!


----------

